# Portable Speaker with extension



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I basically am wondering if I could build a small speaker that could be used on the go and at the same time go reasonably deep. A handle and internal amp would be cool.

If I model a single 5" driver in a 15l ported box tuned to 36hz, it shows 92dB to around 33hz with 10w, and that's the max volume I'd use in a portable situation. Add a full-range driver, mix the stereo signal to mono, add an active crossover, an amp, bass eq, and there you go.

Would that work? It seems like a fun project, stuffing all that into a single cabinet small enough to fit into an empty backpack (grills over things for protection).


Then you'll have your stereo input, dc input, and controls on the panel.

I could use a 15v battery pack to power it on the go, which is about 9w. A wall plug could be used to increase the voltage to 30v for the amp, enough for 40w (within xmax to 28hz with the driver I modeled).


Is this even practical? Thanks for thoughts..


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. Parts Express has plans for the "Podzuma" which is similar to what you are talking about. Perhaps you could cannabalize the technique for the amp and battery and build an enclosure for whatever drivers you want to use?


----------

